# Cool looking arrow wrap design?



## gobblercrazy

Ok, so I'm going to probably get some wraps now that I know what size to get, but would like some input on what would look nice on my arrows. I'm shooting Easton Axis Mossy Oak Obsession shafts. What do you all think would look cool? I'm looking to get some custom ones from Battle Drum too.:wink:


----------



## thrill_seeker

The same camo as your shaft and then have it fade inot a white or whatever color you like or even a carbon cross weave would look cool


----------



## kaibab-hunter74

*Same arrows as me....with wraps*

Here are mine with that exact arrow.


----------



## NocBuster

kaibab-hunter74 said:


> Here are mine with that exact arrow.


Are your vanes all on different points on the shaft?? whats the advantage to this?


----------



## kaibab-hunter74

NocBuster said:


> Are your vanes all on different points on the shaft?? whats the advantage to this?


Measuring from point A to point B that will give you the steering power of a 1.5 inch vane, now if you do measure it would be like using a 3.5 vane with a 1.5 inch vanes weight. Instead of grabbing the wind, it cuts the wind. When shooting down range on a windy day, check with some of the pro's, they'll verify that the off-set vanes perform flawlessly. The standard vane still fly's good, but in the wind, this fly's better.


----------



## HOTTSCENTS




----------



## 12ringbuster

i think the camo flames would look pretty kool.


----------



## PA3-DArcher4

how about some with the Bowtech logo on them.


----------



## Rory/MO

Here's my arrows.


----------



## gunner77

i like the blazer black and white design.


----------



## MOHALucan

It's not a very good picture, but here are the ones I am using now....


----------



## MOHALucan

Here's a better picture of my arrows and some fletching combos I use.......


----------



## Jared Les

NEVADA HUNTER said:


>


Those are sweet Mark, who designed them? Battle Drum?


----------



## Ignition kid

buy some easton arrow wraps or some Eze-crest arrow wraps from easy-eye archery products. I bought a dozen of there Mathews edition wraps, but you wouldn't get those ones because they are Mathews, not Bowtechs.


----------



## Ignition kid

Jared Les said:


> Those are sweet Mark, who designed them? Battle Drum?


or some of those. I didn't get the Trophy Blend ones because I had all-ready bought the Mathews wraps before Mr. Mason had those ones.


----------



## gobblercrazy

Sent a custom request in the other day. Will post pics when I get them and fletch them up!


----------



## Chelsey Day

I love them . someone tell my dad to buy me some


----------



## BIGBC

Heres a few I knocked up a while ago when i was considering getting some -









Not sure why all the text is showing white, it was black when i output it . . .


----------



## Ignition kid

Here's my arrow wraps and fletching design that I just fletched up. I know you wouldn't have the Mathews wraps like the ones that are on mine because you have a Bowtech, but you can still copy the fletching combo, 2 neon greens and 1 camo.


----------



## BowTech One

My Alien wraps...


----------

